# Open top aquarium or lid?



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Just curious to what you guys thought about this....? What's better? 

I personally like it better without my glass canopy on my tank. Only problem is, a lot of water evaporates within a couple weeks.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

Blackheart said:


> Just curious to what you guys thought about this....? What's better?
> 
> I personally like it better without my glass canopy on my tank. Only problem is, a lot of water evaporates within a couple weeks.


I like open top. No decrease in light and good air circulation. Easy to do quick trimming or picking things out. Besides, I like looking down into the tank at times.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, if you have jumpers or lots of tanks lids are pretty much required. I like the minimal look without, especially where some plants are growing emersed, but all my tanks have tops.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I have one open, one with a lid and one 3/4 lid.

All of my jumpers are in the 40g open top tank. They stay in because the conditions are conducive to not jumping. Fish jump for specific reasons not for the joy of jumping. Eliminate the stimulus to jump, they don't jump.

The 56C is a high humidity Anubias Riparium. So obviously it needs a lid.

I have 3/4 lid on my 40g Aquaponic sump that houses my Goldfish. This lid is more to temp & humidity control. The tank & lid are 3/8" so I get some insulation benefit along with reducing evaporation.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Yeah I love having open top aquariums. If I have to get in there It just makes life easier to have open top. Plus I personally just like the way it looks with an open top, which really is the only thing that matters. I've never really had a problem with jumpers so I've never found a reason to have a lid. Only thing I have to watch out for is spraying things in the air like maybe an air freshener or when I spray cologne on. I try to make sure I'm never near the tank when I do this but there's always a chance something could happen.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

If youve got a cat trying to drink the tank water like mine does then i think a lid is required in that sense.....BUT if you cat proof it then i say open top, its great to look down while planting to see open space to fit one more stem in their or to watch your fish school...i vote open top. Plus topoffs help with the water change aspect....


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

I prefer an open top as well.


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

I cover my 36 bowfront with saran wrap because I was foolish and bought a T5 that doesn't allow for a lid. With my tank running at 79-80 F and my room getting down into the low 60's at night, I get a large amount of condensation running down the wrap and it doesn't dry up till about midday. My airflow comes from behind and the sides under the light where I've left it open. 

I plan to use a lid on my 40b (not setup yet). I'll use it partially to block a slight amount of par and also to prevent evap. I'll likely leave the front flap raised for air flow. I've seen my filter outflow move the water in a way that wafts around my saran wrap cover...., I figure the front flap will do well enough to allow air exchange. 

Lastly, I'm not embarrassed to say.. I have a big problem with dust. I already deal with the biofilm on top, but the dust just makes it so much worse. The entire central air system in this house needs to be cleaned out. 

I really like the look of open top, but when I try it, I end up having to clean the topwater and top off the tank very often. I don't own a python yet and I really hate my buckets.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Because of the humidity I am slowly (as money permits) getting glass tops. It's just expensive to cover 50 tanks.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Some fish jump because you spook them when walking near the tank so it's not just about keeping good water params. It usually happens with new fish that aren't used to you or the tank yet.

What it really comes down to is what will you be keeping in the tank for livestock?

An example of a definite lid species would be discus. Without the lid on my 120 housing them I'd have lost several over the years. They not only cost $150-$200 each but they also splash and spook easily.


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

I run open tops on most of my tanks. I use canopies, and put egg crate diffusers on the backs to prevent jumpers, 
and adventurous Apple snails from escaping.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Mark Allred said:


> I run open tops on most of my tanks. I use canopies, and put egg crate diffusers on the backs to prevent jumpers,
> and adventurous Apple snails from escaping.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good idea


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

I have glass top whenever I can. Helps with evaporation and stops jumpers. I always leave a slit in the back open for tubing/filters though and I think that thats enough for air circulation.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i prefer open top, and do i where i can. Sometimes, like on my killifish, i waste money before go i okay i should have a top on this. i was in the process of breeding some beautiful stripped panchax killifish with gardneri, when my cat figured out how to get in the tank (with the top) and fished all of them out. i about killed the cat.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Aquatic Delight said:


> i prefer open top, and do i where i can. Sometimes, like on my killifish, i waste money before go i okay i should have a top on this. i was in the process of breeding some beautiful stripped panchax killifish with gardneri, when my cat figured out how to get in the tank (with the top) and fished all of them out. i about killed the cat.


I don't blame you at all hahaha


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

There are a lot of topics on lids popping up lately, are folks using the search feature?

I use lids for many of the same reasons stated.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

TekWarren said:


> There are a lot of topics on lids popping up lately, are folks using the search feature?
> 
> I use lids for many of the same reasons stated.


it comes in waves like that, and sometime opinions on these things change over time. so its good to keep fresh comments on the subject.

when i first started i had tops on everything and felt it was the bees knees, but now i enjoy topless, for a lot of reasons.


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

Just like with women, topless can be really nice or terrible. There is no one size fits all. Some tanks need a top while others need to let it all hang out.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

THE V said:


> Just like with women, topless can be really nice or terrible. There is no one size fits all. Some tanks need a top while others need to let it all hang out.


Damn beat me to it lol


----------



## AshNeon93 (Jan 11, 2014)

I Have to have a lid as my room suffers from damp anyway, but they look better without imo


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Thats a damn expensive meal for your cat. Personally though, I love the open top look, although I have had my fair share of casualties, including some beautiful killifish.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

I refrained from the topless jokes lol, over played in the jeep community. Anyway, I think it depends what kind of top. I am not looking down on my tanks that much so a glass top adds some benefits and at the same time isn't really noticeable to me. Now plastic tops, ya those are down right fugly.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Aesthetically speaking I find that if your going to have a top on the tank it looks best to have a wooden hood/canopy to hide the lights, lids etc.

If your going rimless I think the light hanging above a well manicured planted tank looks sick. You can dive right in for maintenance and reach at all angles of the tank. On top of that you can keep floaters and actually see them, or grow semi aquatic species out of the top of the tank attached to your HOB or driftwood.

The downside, my 30 gallon evaporates over 5 gallons of water a week. I bought the tunze nano auto top off system, works like a charm. I wouldn't go rimless without one.


----------



## vanz (Dec 16, 2013)

My opinion only. Topless for rimless, otherwise a canopy. I don't like seeing a black band or oak band just floating.


----------

